# Mia's down video



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG - she is adorable and SOOOOOO smart !!! 

I just LOVED how she understood * "Wait"* also - even her tail stopped moving LOL in anticipation of the "what will Mom ask next" : ))) !!!!! 

Just amazing puppy - I am so happy you found the darling and pretty puppy you always wanted :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't want to push Harry to the side. I will post a video of his "jump" soon.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Good job Mia! She is so cute!!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Aww shes lovely! How old is Mia?

one thing to point out however... I know it may have been a mistake, but if the dog doesn't respond to first time the cue word, then it has to be enforced... the first tiem you said down, you actually said it twice..
I used to do that alot, and it take spractise not to repeat when somethign isnt done first time. But ive learnt that if the cue is siad only once, the dog is quicker in responding 
Just thought i'd say that!

also... random question: do you own any show dogs?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Mia is 5 months. She just turned 5 months. Yes you are so right, I have a very bad habit of repeating even with my own kids and I cringed when I did that because I didn't need to, she was going down on her own. No Harry is a neutered male and Mia is too young to be a show dog. Those are the only two dogs I own.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Gosh.. I'd never realised how large Spoo pups were! and to think my mini was always getting question for being a standard :/
I think black poos have the most gorgeous expressive eyes! When she looked up at you I couldnt help but squeal with delight!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Mia is beautiful! She's doing well with the training too. Such a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

She is soo pretty!
Forget silvers and reds, I want myself a black spoo now!!!

Well done on the training!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh, she is even prettier in video! She is such a beautiful and smart girl.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She is a doll! Everyones making vids of their kids!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Olie said:


> She is a doll! Everyones making vids of their kids!


I know!!

I better get started myself...

we've got a new trick up our sleeve that I'm busy perfecting.....

hehehe


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh she is adorable Kpoos!

haha Jak, can't wait to see your vid too! We really need to get the girls together and work on a combined video! heh. I just took a funny one of Paris being a dork, might upload and post it too. lol!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Oh, she is even prettier in video! She is such a beautiful and smart girl.


I should get a video of her playing in the yard. She totally prances like she's the shiznit.:lol:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

She's very tuned into you, I definitely think you could move on and try some obedience. I love her little face.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> She's very tuned into you, I definitely think you could move on and try some obedience. I love her little face.


Yes I've never had a dog that will look at me and wait for me to speak to them and tell them what to do like her. I read this Leerburg thing about practicing with keeping a puppy's attention on you and I'm going to start practicing this outside on a leash with different distractions with treats. I used this one method of holding the treat in front of you and not speaking and then the dog relaxes and sits and then you treat and praise. I also don't let them come rushing inside from being outside and I started that a month ago or so. She knows to wait for my cues and she will sit and wait for them. I guess it helps to have a dog that is very patient and willing to please too.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

jak said:


> She is soo pretty!
> *Forget silvers and reds*, I want myself a black spoo now!!!
> 
> Well done on the training!


Heeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: ound: 

You know you want one, jak!! 

Good job to Mia!! She's a superstar!!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: ound:
> 
> You know you want one, jak!!
> 
> Good job to Mia!! She's a superstar!!!


Ya got me!!
But it'll be a really really long time before I will be able to get one!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh black is the IN thing now. You know you've made something of yourself when you have owned a black spoo.:lol:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

KPoos said:


> Oh black is the IN thing now. You know you've made something of yourself when you have owned a black spoo.:lol:


Or two...??? :lol:


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Or two...??? :lol:


Or TWO for sure! I will not be adding anymore spoos but if I ever got another spoo years down the road, I'd get another black. I have decided that had to be what went wrong before. They say, once you go black you never go back. Well I tried going back and girl it didn't work at all!


----------

